# Good, cheap Android tablet for development - recommendations?



## mellomel70 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi - I'm considering buying an Android tablet to use for development. I don't want to spend a lot of money, but I also don't want to get something that's not representative of most tablets out there. Any recommendations? Thanks much!


----------



## mellomel70 (Aug 24, 2012)

You know, I should've specified what _kind_ of development I want to do - I'm not looking for something to do gaming development on. I'm a noob at Android development; I'd like to work on a fairly simple app for knitters, but one that will incorporate video playback. Hope that narrows it down a bit. Thanks again!


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

From what I keep reading, the Nexus 7 seems to be the best bet for cost and development.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely N7. Mostly because its a nexus device and will therefore get the latest os updates fastest and developers who don't evolve with the APIs get left behind. Then there is the its a top of the line *comparatively* cheap device around $200. Then there is the argument about IF you needed to check layouts on other DPIs then its easy to root and show *simulated* dpi screens.

Just be sure you don't get a device that locks Developer settings in the Settings app... if you cant install your test app and run adb then the tablet is useless for development.


----------



## magnusvisel (Aug 25, 2012)

Definitely the Nexus 7. It's a Nexus device, supported by Google, and it's cheap enough for you to buy.

It's also an awesome tablet with amazing specs...


----------



## mellomel70 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the answers. Looks like it's the N7 for me! Cheers!


----------



## mellomel70 (Aug 24, 2012)

But.... somebody just recommended the Visual Land Prestige 7. It can be had on the web for about $100, but I can't tell from the specs (of course) whether it's really appropriate for development (see JBird Vegas's comments above about quick os updates and development settings). Anyone know, or know how I can find out?

Much thanks, all!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

mellomel70 said:


> But.... somebody just recommended the Visual Land Prestige 7. It can be had on the web for about $100, but I can't tell from the specs (of course) whether it's really appropriate for development (see JBird Vegas's comments above about quick os updates and development settings). Anyone know, or know how I can find out?
> 
> Much thanks, all!


Doing a quick search of that tab from around the interwebs shows the standard fare cost is $140-$150 from reputable sellers. You may be able to get it cheaper, but you can also get the N7 a bit cheaper if you are searching from non-reputable sources.

That being said the N7 is ~$50-$60 more, and you are getting a hell of a lot more of a tablet. The only advantage I see of the other tablet is it has an expandable microSD slot, whereas the N7 does not. However, the N7 is easily unlocked and rooted, and flashing a custom kernel can easily get USB OTG support working for expandable physical memory if you really want it. You are also getting twice the RAM, twice the display, and twice the processor. It is also a Nexus, so as JBird said, its easily unlockable and rootable. Side-loading apps are in the settings. Nexus devices are both a Google device (what Google wants to set as a standard for Android) but they also originally started as a developer device (and still are) - very few devices will be as developer-friendly as a Nexus, and they are sterile AOSP basically so you are working on the core code that Android is based on. Since its also based on JB currently you can make sure your apps/development runs across pretty much all devices. Definitely get annoyed running across apps that are not up to spec for JB yet, getting a Nexus 7 will help avoid that.

Finally, as JBird said when its rooted you can easily change DPI, to make it mock a phone, "phablet" (phone/tablet, that's the Nexus 7 design) or a tablet mode.

IMO, the $50/$60 difference is negligible. There is *nothing* that can touch the N7 at this point. Even higher priced tablets, unless you are really hard-up for a different size than 7", are barely worth looking at. As much as I like the Transformer tablets, you can get 2-3 Nexus 7 for the cost of one Transformer. Its just ridiculous. It also has full bluetooth, NFC, GPS, etc. compatibility if you need that for your apps, most cheap tablets do not (I doubt that Visual Land tablet does)


----------



## mellomel70 (Aug 24, 2012)

OK, thanks much!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Buying any other device other than the Nexus ones for development, unless you're concerned about small hardware compatibilities (and can afford to buy lots of the major devices with various OEM skins and hardware) because you're working with native libraries is imho, not worth it. Many of the OEMs for quite some time would also remove the development menu options from the device, which is and was really annoying. Some probably still do.


----------

